#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργασίες >  > > >  >  > Μηχανολογικά >  > > >  >  > ΚΕΝΑΚ >  > > >  >  >  Μελέτη θερμομόνωσης

## αγγελσοτ138

Παρακαλώ τι ισχύει γιά την μελέτη θερμομόνωσης κτιρίων εμβαδού<50 μ2;

Ισχύει ο παλιός τρόπος υπολογισμού του κελύφους.

----------


## Xάρης

Τι εννοείς με το "_ο παλιός τρόπος_";

Απαιτείται ενεργειακή μελέτη η οποία περιορίζεται στον έλεγχο της θερμομονωτικής επάρκειας.
Ισχύουν όσα σχετικά αναγράφει ο ΚΕΝΑΚ.

----------

